# flow talons or k2 thraxis?



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Depends on your foot. Try them on.... K2 is typically a bigger fatter forefoot and ankle so I don't like them at all. I have used talons for 3 years now, love them. They are for a thinner foot all around though. 

The talons have been great, they pack out a half size after about 10 days all around and another half size in width/height after about 70 days. Very durable and water resistant, warm, comfortable and flow has been great for warranty.

With any boa boot you should keep a couple extra cables and a coiler when you travel.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I'ver never owned the Thraxis but I have a pair of 2013/14 Talons and love them. Very stiff but at the same time very comfortable.


----------



## shredaddiction (Mar 13, 2015)

Argo said:


> Depends on your foot. Try them on.... K2 is typically a bigger fatter forefoot and ankle so I don't like them at all. I have used talons for 3 years now, love them. They are for a thinner foot all around though.
> 
> The talons have been great, they pack out a half size after about 10 days all around and another half size in width/height after about 70 days. Very durable and water resistant, warm, comfortable and flow has been great for warranty.
> 
> With any boa boot you should keep a couple extra cables and a coiler when you travel.


wow great. thanks for the quick reply bud! that helps a lot. now im a little worried the 12s i found may be slightly too small if they only pack out a half a size. i wear a true 13. 12s were the only sizes i could find. all of the local shops here are sold out so im limited to online shopping. not sure if the 12s will end up being a bad buy.


----------



## kumimajava (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been wearing the Talons this season too, and I second the comment that they pack out. not sure you'd manage to size-down a whole size.

One thing I'd say about the Thraxis - it's one boot that you really need to try in person. I really liked the idea of the 'focus boa', and it was fine until I cinched it & stood up - then it absolutely killed the ligament in my ankle. Turned out that no matter how hard I tried to adjust it, the boot just wouldn't fit me - wrong foot shape  Had a similar problem with the Ride 'tongue-tied' tech. With these boots, the ankle adjustment just goes where the wires go - you can't really fine-tune them as much as with a more traditional laced inner boot. If you get them online, make sure you've got an easy return option, just in case.

Good luck


----------



## shredaddiction (Mar 13, 2015)

kumimajava said:


> I've been wearing the Talons this season too, and I second the comment that they pack out. not sure you'd manage to size-down a whole size.
> 
> One thing I'd say about the Thraxis - it's one boot that you really need to try in person. I really liked the idea of the 'focus boa', and it was fine until I cinched it & stood up - then it absolutely killed the ligament in my ankle. Turned out that no matter how hard I tried to adjust it, the boot just wouldn't fit me - wrong foot shape  Had a similar problem with the Ride 'tongue-tied' tech. With these boots, the ankle adjustment just goes where the wires go - you can't really fine-tune them as much as with a more traditional laced inner boot. If you get them online, make sure you've got an easy return option, just in case.
> 
> Good luck


you guys are great. all of this info is shedding a lot of light. im leaning more towards the talons as i dont want a big bulky boot. i think i may be screwed if i go with the 12s. if they only pack out a half a size i still may be screwed lol.

as far as return policy evo and backcountry seem great. i get a whole year to decide if i want them or not. just sucks i can find them in bigger sizes. if i wait until the new season and stock ill be paying full price.

thanks again!!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't think that you will pack out a full size. I'm a true 12 and wear 11.5 in talons. I get around 150 days out of a pair.


----------



## shredaddiction (Mar 13, 2015)

Argo said:


> I don't think that you will pack out a full size. I'm a true 12 and wear 11.5 in talons. I get around 150 days out of a pair.


guess im shit out of luck lol. gotta buy next season and pay full price unfortunately. thanks guys. saved me shipping hassle


----------



## Randomseed (Feb 10, 2015)

For what's its worth I've been riding talons for 2 seasons (bout 40 days) and bought true to size (I'm an 11.5).

Absolutely my favorite boot and I haven't noticed much packing, I have to tighten the boa after a run or two once my foot settles in the first time for the day but otherwise absolutely no sizing issues. By leaps and bounds the best fitting, best feeling, best in control fit I've ever had from a boot, will buy again.

Highly recommend Talons....


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

As a not-fan of Flow bindings, their boots really impress me. I have the Hylite which is just one level lower than the Talon in stiffness, but the same construction and shape. It's the first boot that has lasted me more than a season in a long time. It's just as light and tech as the Burton Ion, but has the grippier outsole like the Burton Imperial, with an articulated ankle like the Burton SLX. And for a better price. I'll prob get the Talon next when it's time to replace these.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey Flow Talon guys.... How's the footprint on these?? 
I'm kinda in trouble cause I wear 10.5 and all my bidings are L... so I can't really go with too much of a reduced footprint....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Its on the smaller side but definitely not the smallest.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Argo said:


> Its on the smaller side but definitely not the smallest.


Hmmm. Cool.
Small is ok, but Burton/Ride small and I'd need to change all my bindings for size 10.5 which I really don't want to do.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

I own a pair of Thraxis and I've been happy with their durability, comfort and response as my carving/freeride boots but they definitely are a hefty boot. I tried some Talons on in a shop and I can agree they're super comfy and definitely lower profile than the Thraxis. If footprint and comfort is your primary concern I'd probably go with the Talons. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Neversummer85 said:


> I own a pair of Thraxis and I've been happy with their durability, comfort and response as my carving/freeride boots but they definitely are a hefty boot. I tried some Talons on in a shop and I can agree they're super comfy and definitely lower profile than the Thraxis. If footprint and comfort is your primary concern I'd probably go with the Talons.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Yeah comfort is key. But each foot is different... I'm narrow, so almost all boots give me heel lift.

I don't mind the profile... in fact, what I'm looking is precisely a bit bigger than the "super reduced" style like Ride... cause at 10.5 if I go with Ride I'd need to change all my bindings to M. 

I'm hoping Flow 10.5 is big enough to fit L bindings....


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

The best boots I've had for eliminating heel lift is K2 Darkos. They're mid flex but they're not ridiculously chunky like Thraxis and they're hybrid analog lace with boa heel cranks. They're my go to for general purpose riding 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirbster (Jan 25, 2012)

@F1EA
For what it's worth I went from Salomon Malmutes size 7.5 which arguably have to be some of the largest footprint boots for each size to Flow Hylites size 7. I wanted Talons but couldn't find them in a 7.
The Hylites still fit in all my Burton size medium bindings just fine. I moved the toe and ankle straps in one hole each, but that's it. 
The Flows are definitely larger than Rides. I tried a pair of Tridents in a 7 and they were much smaller than the Flows and I definitely would have had to go with size small bindings if I went to the Tridents. 
I think you'll be fine.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

kirbster said:


> @F1EA
> For what it's worth I went from Salomon Malmutes size 7.5 which arguably have to be some of the largest footprint boots for each size to Flow Hylites size 7. I wanted Talons but couldn't find them in a 7.
> The Hylites still fit in all my Burton size medium bindings just fine. I moved the toe and ankle straps in one hole each, but that's it.
> The Flows are definitely larger than Rides. I tried a pair of Tridents in a 7 and they were much smaller than the Flows and I definitely would have had to go with size small bindings if I went to the Tridents.
> I think you'll be fine.


Awesome. So I could go with either 10.5 or 11 with no problem with the bindings. That's nice.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

I'd get measured at a shop to be absolutely certain of your measurements. You always wanna lean on the side of smaller if possible since anything you get is gonna pack out. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Neversummer85 said:


> I'd get measured at a shop to be absolutely certain of your measurements. You always wanna lean on the side of smaller if possible since anything you get is gonna pack out.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm technically 10.5 (285mm) but 10.5 boots are way too tight on my toes and/or kill my circulation. Size 11 feels much better.

Today I wore a 10.5 liner in my old size 11 shell. Best fit ever. No heel lift and i could ride all day no problem at all... like I used to when I rode size 11. Moved to 10.5 and it's been a year of misery. 

Old size 11 liner in the 10.5 shell doesnt kill my circulation anymore, but the toes feel really crammed. Not sure if I could ride it.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

I crammed myself into 9s after years of riding 10s and it was a chore at first but once they packed out it was perfect. Just the right amount of control. I know people wanna be comfortable out of the box but sometimes that's not the best thing. Depending on the brand and flex you can wind up with a pretty sloppy boot over time. Not trying to be argumentative, just saying from my own experience and wired really beats this horse too lol

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Neversummer85 said:


> I crammed myself into 9s after years of riding 10s and it was a chore at first but once they packed out it was perfect. Just the right amount of control. I know people wanna be comfortable out of the box but sometimes that's not the best thing. Depending on the brand and flex you can wind up with a pretty sloppy boot over time. Not trying to be argumentative, just saying from my own experience and wired really beats this horse too lol
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Yeah a few days of discomfort is fine... but I have more than 40 days on my 10.5 and frankly..... I'm not wearing those ThirtyTwo 10.5 again. They've been misery since day 1. 

Today I put the same 40d liner in my older size 11 shell and it's perfect. Should have been sloppy right? nope. Perfect, and felt comfy as hell. That's why im looking for narrow fitting boots and see if they're better at 10.5. If not, then 11 on narrow boots.


----------



## kirbster (Jan 25, 2012)

The flows definitely pack out at least a half size. I started with 7.5 which felt snug and awesome around the house but I was slopping around on the hill. 
The 7s were a bit uncomfortable walking around but awesome once you got on the hill. The Malamute 7.5 hurt so much getting them molded and the first 5-10 days. The flows took maybe 3-5 days without heat molding and we're just uncomfortable versus excruciating. Go with the smaller size.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Yeah plus keep in mind walking in boots is different than riding. Walking your legs are straight and toes pushed further into the liner. Riding your knees are flexed therefore toes pulled away from the liner. Better to endure a little discomfort until a boot packs out than to get something comfortable "around the house" and lose control as it wears. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## slide away (Nov 30, 2015)

Argo said:


> I don't think that you will pack out a full size. I'm a true 12 and wear 11.5 in talons. I get around 150 days out of a pair.


Hi Argo I'm deciding between 11.5 and 12 Talons. Just posted about it in the Boots section. How did downsizing from your normal size feel before they packed out? What is your mondo size? Thanks


----------

